# How does the Hatchet do on Mid/Large kickers?



## cabdoctor (Apr 22, 2009)

It's new board time. Currently I'm on a 150cm Dominant with P1s. I'm looking at the Hatchet but I'm curious how it performs on mid size to large sized kickers. The Dom is a good board but it's kind of mushy, especially when it comes to big stuff. And I'm 5'6 130lbs with a size 8 shoe if that helps at all.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well what a large sized kicker is iyo.


----------



## cabdoctor (Apr 22, 2009)

35is the mid size boundry. And where I spend most of my time But a true 35ft, where you actually get some hight and make it down to the landing. None of this low altitude knuckle hitting crap.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hatchet is a really good board. Its flexible enough to butter and jib, but it will hold up just fine on all kinds of jumps. It also holds up really well at high speeds for a more park oriented board.


----------



## cabdoctor (Apr 22, 2009)

And the Axum is a little stiffer right?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

cabdoctor said:


> And the Axum is a little stiffer right?


Yeah, from what i've heard the Axum is a little stiffer than the hatchet, but not by much


----------



## cabdoctor (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I think I'm leaning towards the Axum now. I think the added stiffness will help maintain speed a littler better. Something I've constantly ran into problems with while riding the Dominant


----------

